# Greek Sentence Diagramming?



## toddpedlar (Nov 14, 2008)

As one who's studying NT Greek outside the seminary context, I'm wondering if there's a good book describing a method for sentence diagramming in the Greek context. Anyone have any suggestions? I know of two - Belcher's notes from WTS-PA, and Kantenwein's book (Diagrammatical Analysis) that also treats Hebrew using (I suspect) the same method. Anyone familiar with these know if they're more or less interchangeable re: the methodology? One better than the other? Help?


----------



## Casey (Nov 14, 2008)

Kantenwein is the only one I know of that is written for diagramming alone. There is some in Fee's _New Testament Exegesis_ (3rd ed.; see pp. 41ff.).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2008)

Casey beat me to it: Here is a link: 

Amazon.com: Diagrammatical Analysis: Lee L. Kantenwein: Books

That is the only one that I have read on diagramming, and Lord willing, the only one I will read.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 14, 2008)

Google Books: Solomon Barrett. He wrote a book that does quite a bit of sentence diagramming on different languages. I think Greek is one. Textkit - Greek and Latin Learning Tools lists some books from Google Books that also do sentence diagramming.


----------

